# Glen Davis fears for his career



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> So much of what Glen Davis has, he owes to the game. Basketball saved Big Baby from the streets, steered him to college and made him an NBA millionaire. It was, at times, the only thing that gave him a sense of purpose and identity. So you can imagine the fear he felt this summer -- the fear he still feels, frankly -- that the game could be taken from him in a flash. Two surgeries on his left foot in a six-month span have changed his world. He had an operation in February and then another in July to replace a screw. "You have a sense of the end," he said.
> 
> ... Privately, Davis is angry and upset. He felt the first surgery didn't address the problem correctly and the setback cost him time. "It will never be the same," he said glumly, glancing down at his foot.


http://www.fannation.com/truth_and_rumors/view/401875-davis-fears-for-career?eref=fromSI


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Never was a fan of his game, but nobody enjoys something like this. Hopefully he recovers without issue.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Big Swoleee babyyyyy


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Yea, from a basketball perspective I wouldn't really mind him not being able to play. I'd rather Harkless and Harris play as much as they can handle at the forward spots anyway, but Big Baby loves to play the game as much as anyone out there. I feel bad for him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

That Orlando team will frankly be more exciting to watch without him. He actually had already had a longer career in the league than I though he would have when I watched him at LSU. He's done a lot with a little.


----------

